# SPAM good for keto??



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

spam is hight fat and meat so its hight fat n high protein wuld this be good on a keto diet???


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

From memory it contains a lot of sugar, check the can.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow look at the salt :tongue: and thats for a small portion. There are far better things to eat

http://caloriecount.about.com/calories-spam-i7276

Calories 174 Calories

from Fat 137 % Daily Value*

Total Fat 15.3g23%

Saturated Fat 5.5g28%

Polyunsaturated Fat 1.7g

Monounsaturated Fat 7.7g

*Cholesterol 39mg13% *

Sodium 767mg32%

*Total Carbohydrates 1.7g1%*


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Corned beef is good


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

once in a while is fine. but its cheep processed rubbish so id avoid.


----------

